# Northeast PA / Northwest NJ Gamers!



## Cinerarium (Oct 21, 2004)

King Boranel rests uneasily on his throne.  The Citadel has made him well aware of the talk of the land -- nobles, aristocrats, merchants and yeoman alike question where and how far the Crown will fall when it leaves his head.  Will one of his scions prove worthy of the mantle?  Will one of the nobles raise a rebellion?  Or will Parliament seize power for itself and do away with the monarchy entirely?

Against this backdrop, the remaining Five Nations curry influence and promise alliances among the various factions forming before Boranel even draws his last breath.  The Crown has never seemed so heavy on his head as it does now.  In his darkest moments, he even contemplates the fact that his death may precipitate that which he has worked his entire life to prevent -- a return to the bloodshed and waste of the Last War.

Welcome to Revolution, a new campaign I am starting in Eberron.  I'm currently looking for players in the Stroudsburg area of PA -- though if you live in NW NJ or the Lehigh Valley and are willing to regularly hike up here for a great game, you're more than welcome! 

I'm looking for experienced players who will not only be great at the gaming table, but will also be great to hang out with in general.  I'm looking for folks like myself -- people who are enthusiastic about gaming but who realize that life is too short to sacrifice time away from family and friends unless the game is great, and the gamers friends.  

To that end, I want to say up front that I'm going to be as picky as I can about new players.  Hopefully there won't be any hard feelings.

If interested, drop me a line here to keep this thread near the top of the list.  I'll be monitoriing closely and will be in touch soon.

Thanks for your interest!

Cinerarium


----------



## frostrune (Oct 22, 2004)

No takers yet?  

Being a former player in one of Cinerarium's games I can assure you of a good time.  His plots run deep and fully immerse the players in his world.  Besides.. he's a nice guy  

Good luck, Steve-o.  Don't know a thing about Eberron but it sounds like a great plot hook.

Frostrune


----------



## Tellerve (Oct 23, 2004)

Hmm, would love to, logistically it'll be tough to impossible though 

Being a player in Cinearium's worlds...the one that looked like Eberron, and knowing him for many years I can say that I will be very sad if I can't play in this game.  It'll be one of those you read about, assuming he does a story hour, and wish you could be in it.

Tellerve


----------



## Cinerarium (Oct 26, 2004)

I hate to bump my own thread, but in case anybody's lurking here and is curious, Frostrune and I played together for the last couple of years before I moved up to East Stroudsburg.  We were also lucky enough to play with Destan on occasion.  When I took over the campaign I ran them through my home-brew campaign for a little over a year.   Very fun campaign, got to advance them fairly far and their characters had a major impact in the game world.

I've been playing DnD with Tellerve since high school -- on and off for thirteen years or so.  He's also gotten to experience the home brew, a very similar world to Eberron -- so similar that when Eberron came out I decided to do the switch because it's easier to use its rules than my own for artificers and the like.  

So c'mon everybody living around the Delaware Water Gap -- let's throw some dice!


----------



## hamletru (Oct 29, 2004)

*Poaching another's thread*

Those who can't make it to Cinerarium's game for "logistics" reasons, might those reasons be location?

If so, I'm starting a new AD&D 2e Planescape game in Denville that's going to be meeting on Sundays at Dark Tower games.

You'll find the thread in this forum, or you can contact me by email at hamletru2003 @ yahoo.com (without the spaces of course).


----------



## Cinerarium (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Hamlet --

I love Planescape!  Too bad Denville is a bit of a hike for me.  

My buddy Tellerve that you're referring to I think is out of NYC, so I doubt he could make Denville also.  We've been buddies since high school so he's thinking of making the trip out here occasionally for my game (assuming I find anyone else in greater Stroudsburgia who wants to play!).


----------



## hamletru (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it seems that Northern Jersey is a bit of  a wasteland when it comes to gaming.  Right now, it's getting tough finding people who play something other than d20 rules.


----------



## chronicle17 (Nov 2, 2004)

I just moved to the Bethlehem area from Pittsburgh where I played in a homebrew campaign, and ran a homebrew SWRPG campaign.  I have almost 3 years D&D experience, playing every week.  The one rule we had at our tables was that everyone was friends.  We hung out and enjoyed our friendships away from the table, which made the games much more fun.

I have been looking for gamers since I moved, and my old DM told me to look here.  I would love to play in your campaign.


----------



## Tsaarn (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi, Cinerarium! Your game sounds very interesting. For me, the big issue would be when you run, and how often, because you're really a hike. (I'd be coming from about an hour away.) If it was on a workday night, I couldn't make it. I could do it on weekends, but probably not every weekend.

Anyway, I'm in my mid-30s and have been playing D&D, with varying degrees of skill and the occasional hiatus, for about twenty years...gosh, now I feel old. And geeky.    I think I'm a reasonably good player. I'm currently in a game with WSClark's group, if you feel you need character references. I'm not sure what other criteria you're looking at in choosing your players, so please drop me an email if you want to talk further.

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Cinerarium (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi folks!

Great to hear your interest!  I hope the distances involved don't stop us from gaming.  It's probably an hour from where I am to most spots in Allentown/Bethlehem/Easton.  And sounds like the same to wherever you are in Jersey, Tsaarn.

It might be my non-community supporter account, but I can't get your email addresses from your profiles.  Would you mind sending me an email so we can chat?  I've got a yahoo.com account as "faumspur".  

Since it looks like weekends would be the best time to play, I have a slight preference for Saturdays, but it's not huge.  Also, do either of you know anybody else locally who can play?  I know some guys down near Allentown who already have a regular game but might be willing to try this out as well.

Ok.  Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## chronicle17 (Nov 3, 2004)

Distance isn't an issue for me.  I used to travel an hour every Tuesday night to play, and 1.5 hours every Saturday to play an Arcana Unearthed campaign.

Saturdays work for me, expecially this time of year.  I'll shoot you an email.  My account is "chronicle" AT myrealbox.com.

I look forward to getting this going.


----------



## Drunken_Ranger (Nov 4, 2004)

I was drawn here by Cin's posting on dnd.meetup.com  I run the Monroe County group (check us out).  Anyway, I'm not into the Ebberon thing, but I'm glad to see that there are gamers in the area.  I'll be posting my own call for gamers.  Thanks, Cinerarium!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 4, 2004)

Cinerarium said:
			
		

> I hate to bump my own thread, but in case anybody's lurking here and is curious, Frostrune and I played together for the last couple of years before I moved up to East Stroudsburg. We were also lucky enough to play with Destan on occasion. When I took over the campaign I ran them through my home-brew campaign for a little over a year. Very fun campaign, got to advance them fairly far and their characters had a major impact in the game world.




What, no mention of your old buddy Tom Cashel??   

C'mon PA gamers--Cinerarium (aka Steve) is a great guy, a superlative DM, and in need of a game.

Help him out, and you're helping _you_, too.


----------



## Cinerarium (Nov 4, 2004)

Tom???  Is that you?  Email me buddy.

And Tsaarn, could you email me as well?  I can't get your email address, though chronicle and I are talking.

Cinerarium, aka Steve


----------



## Tsaarn (Nov 5, 2004)

Email sent; sorry I was a bit delayed.


----------



## Cinerarium (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't like Eberron?  What's not to like?

- No FR-style Elminsters overshadowing everything your PCs do (i.e. your PC can be a real hero, not the lap dog of some vastly overpowered NPC)
- Lotsa, lotsa, lotsa intrigue
- Dragonmarked houses for those entrepreneurial types
- Distinct racial cultures
- Only regular elves and drow
- Action points
- Cool class-oriented feats
- Semi-real world national cultures (Aundair/France, Karrnath/Germany, etc.)

I'm really not trying to start a flame war and I do like the FR (sometimes) but I really like Eberron.  Come join my game.  You'll have a blast.

I love intrigue in the campaign -- lots of well-developed NPCs with their own agendas and plots.

I love tough, tense combats and letting the dice (and bodies) fall where they may, as opposed to lots of meaningless encounters.

I love character-driven storylines where the PCs are not automata following whatever leads I provide, but basing their decisions on their histories and relationships with each other, the NPCs, and the rest of the world.

I love the look of "Holy " on players' faces when they figure out plot twists and all of the puzzle pieces fall into place.

I love the look of "Holy " on my face when players surprise me with clever tactics to challenges be they roleplaying or combat.

Sign up folks.  It'll be worth it and we'll have a blast.


----------



## Tellerve (Nov 8, 2004)

Ooohh, lookie lookie at all the traffic!  I've still got the itch, and some character ideas as well Steve.  I'll have to make a day of coming out there and seeing what it'll entail.  I would really like to play in it.  Especially since the campaign here as come to a stand still over the last few months.  

Tellerve


----------



## Cinerarium (Nov 8, 2004)

Tellerve old pal, you're in.  Email me your ideas!  Tsaarn and chronicle are in as well.  If you could at least be at the first session I think that would be cool.


----------



## Tellerve (Nov 9, 2004)

a'ight I'll email 'em to you.  Although if you got online once in awhile I could chat with you about them ;p

I looked at some train info btw, and I am still pretty confused and disheartened with the trek.  

Tellerve


----------



## Cinerarium (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like we've got 2.5 solid players ready and raring to go -- so we need your help!  Two more players will nicely round out the whole group.  

We're looking to play every other Saturday starting soon, since long commutes for work are the norm for all of us.

Let's play!
Steve


----------



## sirade1 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, Cinerarium!
I'm also in East Stroudsburg and looking for a game in this area. Are you still looking, or playing but could use another player or what. I'm originally an AD&Der (mostly homebrew), with a little 2e experience and recently a little 3.5 as well.

Let me know whats up.

Dennis


----------



## Gideon (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd also be interested in this game.  However, I am working on finding a job up in the Allentown region for familial reasons and can't really commit to a game, if you are even stil looking for players.

I am 23, recently graduated from Penn State (in chemical engineering), and I have been playing D&D since first edition with my brother.  I stopped for a while but played a bunch in college.  I like vibrant worlds with "real life" concerns while still firmly playing heroes.  Evil parties, in my opinion, are fun one shots but not really something I want a campaign based around.  I play a variety of charachters but haven't really figured out how to make Lawful Good to work.

I don't smoke. I do shower and wash my clothes.  No allergies to pets.  I like children. (I also like long walks on the beach and romantic candle lit dinners(wink wink, nudge nudge) but that is for a completely different listing)

my email is stumpyfjord@yahoo.com .


----------



## Cinerarium (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi folks --

Sorry for the lack of replies -- I stopped checking here awhile back.  I'm sad to say that the nascent group went into a semi-permanent holding pattern before we even got started.  My job wound up sending me on the road for the better part of the last year and I haven't had any time to play at home.  We tossed around the idea of doing a PBEM but I couldn't get myself excited about that.  I can do the email/newsgroup thing to add to an existing table-based game, but email-only was a no-go.

At any rate, I should in theory stop having to travel regularly for work by the end of the year, and would love to start up something local to East Stroudsburg shortly thereafter.  If you don't mind, I'd like to hang onto your email addresses and will contact you once my plans settle down.  I'm still excited about Eberron: Revolution and hope to get to meet up with you all.

Thanks for you patience,
Cinerarium


----------

